

Heartbit.io – RealTime Crypto-currencies Data - BigGuyIsHere
http://heartbit.io/app

======
BigGuyIsHere
Real-time data on the most popular platform exchange. Try the click and drag
function on the graph to display the price variation on any period ! Check the
platform volume widget to see which exchange is bringing the heat!

